# Does one dog take care of another?



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My 4 yo dog Neeka, who was a pain in the ass for my older dogs as a puppy, has become a part-time caretaker for my 13 yo dog Phoenix (tan). Phoenix sometimes wanders outside and just stands there. She also has mobility issues because of nerve damage on her lower spine. She can walk but falls down occasionally. So if I don't notice her in the same room as me, I started asking, "Where's Phoenix?" initially asking my DH. But Neeka heard it and started barking rapidly and loudly running in a small circle which she widened until she finds Phoenix. Sometimes I'll say, "I think she is outside." So then Neeka barking all the time runs to the doggie dog and zooms through it. I can hear her barking madly at Phoenix and taking little jumps at her. Then Neeka zooms back inside and Phoenix follows shortly. Once in a while Phoenix is "busy" and Neeka waits for her to come inside.

I did not teach this to Neeka, but I really appreciate her "finding Phoenix" because right now it is cold, snowy and slippery outside. I really don't want to fall down myself going out to get Phoenix to come inside. Neeka was a devilish puppy :alien2: but is now quite an angel :angel2:.

I wondered if any of you have dogs that seemed to take care of another more infirmed or fragile animal.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

see casualchemist's post here: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/128697-huge-attitude-change-after-death-family-dog.html


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My poodles heard each other. They are the same age though. Their recall is 50/50. I'll call them inside. One will be belligerent and stay outside. I'll tell the one inside "go get so-and-so". And they will blast through the doggie door and run fast and heard the other one in - nipping at their heels the whole time. So funny to watch.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

This exactly what my youngest dog does to the older. Another advantage of having multiple dogs. They keep each other company and can help each other.


----------

